
Show HN: Video Face Recognition Software - rbitsoft
http://roundbit.tech/vfr
======
rbitsoft
A software I developed to recognize faces on video files.

You feed it face images and it will scan through videos searching for them.
When it recognizes a face, the information can be appended to the filename or
exported to an external report file.

------
nosmokewhereiam
Can this be done near real time? or is it always going to be a few minutes /
hours behind because it takes time to process from a video file?

~~~
rbitsoft
Do you mean processing from a live camera ? It is possible, but it does not
have that feature at the moment. I chose to focus on files because for live
video there seems to be other apps already (although they are not free)....
Perhaps will be implemented in a future update though

